# din oficiu



## Baba May

What is the English corresponding expression for "din oficiu", when it is used to talk about grades? Example:

"La acest test se acordă 1 punct din oficiu."
"Nota minimă este 4, pentru că se dau 4 puncte din oficiu."

Perhaps it is good to mention that the Romanian school grading system has grades from 1 to 10, where 10 is the maximum.


----------



## Haji Firouz

Hello,

I would use "by default" in the context provided by you ("nota din oficiu"). The minimum grade is 4, because 4 points are given by default (even if you have not submitted any paper or have not written anything).
Avocat "din oficiu" would be "court-appointed" attorney, but this is an entirely different context.

Best regards,
Ana-Maria


----------



## farscape

I wouldn't use "by default" (one point is awarded by default, if that's what Haji Firouz is proposing) in these cases because I link the phrase to something happening because no other choice was made.

One could  use "minimum mark is 1" or grading begins with 4 points awarded to everyone ".

 I'll keep thinking a bit more.


----------



## Baba May

Thank you for your suggestions.


----------



## Haji Firouz

You're welcome. 
PS. I also found "granted points" as in: "granted points (for attendance)" or:
9 points + 1 point granted = 10 points.
Seems like a good option.

Regards,


----------



## Baba May

That's also good, indeed.


----------

